# Changing user name



## LeighM (Oct 4, 2005)

Can anyone help me with changing my bbs user name.  Currently it's my e-mail address and I want it to be something else...please help......


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 4, 2005)

lrm7@charter.net said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me with changing my bbs user name.  Currently it's my e-mail address and I want it to be something else...please help......



You cannot do this yourself.  Send an email via the bbs to admin with your request.


----------

